# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar Only Cycle

## Before last

Hey! 

So ive been doing ALOT of reading through many forums reading all sorts of information on anavar only cycles, alot of people are saying use test as well, being at the age of 23 I feel that already using an anabolic is enough for my body to handle. I am currently on week 4 of my 8 week cycle. First 2 weeks at 60 mg now I have upped my dosage to 80 mg. When I started I was at 220 lbs with about 20% body fat and since I have just watched the weight melt off me. With proper diet and excercise I have already lost 10+ lbs and have noticed significant gains. The gains in size are apparent but the strength gains are where I am really noticing it, lifting 20lbs heavier almost every week.

As far as libido goes I have only seen an increased sexual desire to the point when my girlfriend commented saying how much more sexually active I have been.

An anavar only cycle has been amazing to me and I would recommend it to anyone. Once i am done my cycle i will post the results and I will follow up a few weeks after to let you know how my recovery was and how well I kept my gains

----------


## MuscleInk

> Hey!
> 
> So ive been doing ALOT of reading through many forums reading all sorts of information on anavar only cycles, alot of people are saying use test as well, being at the age of 23 I feel that already using an anabolic is enough for my body to handle. I am currently on week 4 of my 8 week cycle. First 2 weeks at 60 mg now I have upped my dosage to 80 mg. When I started I was at 220 lbs with about 20% body fat and since I have just watched the weight melt off me. With proper diet and excercise I have already lost 10+ lbs and have noticed significant gains. The gains in size are apparent but the strength gains are where I am really noticing it, lifting 20lbs heavier almost every week.
> 
> As far as libido goes I have only seen an increased sexual desire to the point when my girlfriend commented saying how much more sexually active I have been.
> 
> An anavar only cycle has been amazing to me and I would recommend it to anyone. Once i am done my cycle i will post the results and I will follow up a few weeks after to let you know how my recovery was and how well I kept my gains


Please refrain from recommending Anavar only cycles. You are now suppressing your own testosterone and NOT replacing it with anything. Just because you don't feel any side effects now doesn't mean you won't. That is as naive as it is ignorant, I'm sorry but that is plain and simple. By taking Anavar you are sending a negative feedback loop to your HTPA to shut down the very thing that makes men, men....TESTOSTERONE! Brilliant move.

The only thing lucky about this cycle is that you'll be lucky if you recover well post cycle and don't encounter any serious events.

You start recommending an Anavar only cycle on here and you'll be shot down by the majority of knowledgable members very quickly.

----------


## Before last

For sure, I apologize for recommending it . I am just personally happy with my results, my goals are to drop abdominal weight and gain lean muscle mass and retains both the loss's and gains.

----------


## MuscleInk

> For sure, I apologize for recommending it . I am just personally happy with my results, my goals are to drop abdominal weight and gain lean muscle mass and retains both the loss's and gains.


Keep us posted with results. Our goal is to keep all members safe and healthy!  :Smilie:

----------


## carbo

Are you planning a PCT? 8 weeks of oxandrolone could end up being quite suppressive.

----------


## Before last

> Are you planning a PCT? 8 weeks of oxandrolone could end up being quite suppressive.


I have been researching it this week and still deciding on what exactly I want to do for PCT

----------


## redz

So your reasoning for not running test was that you are 23? Oh boy. Hope all goes well.

----------


## songdog

You should know wat you are doing before starting.Many guys like you have developed ED problems after a Var cycle.Research is a good thing after all its your body bro.Good luck!

----------


## AD

some important criteria to assess how good a cycle: how much gains you keep *after the cycle*, and how well you recover *after the cycle*.

now you're only in wk 4 of 8, its still a little early to be too excited  :Smilie:

----------


## Before last

> some important criteria to assess how good a cycle: how much gains you keep *after the cycle*, and how well you recover *after the cycle*.
> 
> now you're only in wk 4 of 8, its still a little early to be too excited


Thanks man ! Yea I will be sure to let everyone know how I'm doing after and how quickly I bounced back

----------


## Before last

> You should know wat you are doing before starting.Many guys like you have developed ED problems after a Var cycle.Research is a good thing after all its your body bro.Good luck!


Hey thanks man ! Yea I did a lot of reading and from what I gathered those who ran into problems didn't matter if they were running test or not if that was an issue it arose . Pumping test into my system I can see the benifits but they are not for me, larger recovery along with acne and hair loss (my family suffers from alapecia, would hate to trigger it young ) and I saw how bad my friend broke out in acne after a test cycle not for me. He's on percriptions for a year after because of test. My research told me cutting fat loss and strength gains were bar so I did that with a very small percentage of unfortunates happening after

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Hey thanks man ! Yea I did a lot of reading and from what I gathered those who ran into problems didn't matter if they were running test or not if that was an issue it arose . Pumping test into my system I can see the benifits but they are not for me, larger recovery along with acne and hair loss (my family suffers from alapecia, would hate to trigger it young ) and I saw how bad my friend broke out in acne after a test cycle not for me. He's on percriptions for a year after because of test. My research told me cutting fat loss and strength gains were bar so I did that with a very small percentage of unfortunates happening after


I never shed from running test. Anavar made made hair fall out like crazy. I know it was var because I ran a var only cycle.

----------


## Before last

> I never shed from running test. Anavar made made hair fall out like crazy. I know it was var because I ran a var only cycle.


Shit! Lol , thanks for the heads up dude, is there anything I can do at this point or should I just ride out the remainder of my cycle?

----------


## songdog

> Shit! Lol , thanks for the heads up dude, is there anything I can do at this point or should I just ride out the remainder of my cycle?


 it is wat it is :Smilie:  The only thing I can suggest is a good razor if things don't turn out right for you :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

> Shit! Lol , thanks for the heads up dude, is there anything I can do at this point or should I just ride out the remainder of my cycle?


you could stop and PCT...

----------


## kidrock29520

I'm in the minority on this site but anytime I run Var, I always run it by itself. I only run it when I'm cutting though so for me personally, adding test in just complicates things. I've already gone over the benefits of an Anavar only cycle in another thread so I won't repeat it, I'll just say that it's never done me wrong and all the guys I know that have tried it recommend it ( for cutting ).

Similar opinion...

----------


## kidrock29520

On shutdown vs supression...


There are studies to back this up as well.

----------


## ronnie_ron

good stuff for guys like us....
thanks for posting and im all ears....

----------


## austinite

> I'm in the minority on this site but anytime I run Var, I always run it by itself. I only run it when I'm cutting though so for me personally, adding test in just complicates things. I've already gone over the benefits of an Anavar only cycle in another thread so I won't repeat it, I'll just say that it's never done me wrong and all the guys I know that have tried it recommend it ( for cutting ).
> 
> Similar opinion...


Let me post a video so you can believe anything I say...

Anyway, your results are far less than what they could be. I assure you that. Even if you used a super low dose of testosterone , you'd still get better results. No matter how awesome you think your cycle went, you could have done a whole lot better. I promise you.

 :Smilie:

----------


## brandonisy

that is good to know....I always believed that VAR didn't mess with your test levels at all.....I personally always ran test with deca or EQ....But I have had people that wanted VAR or Winny only cycles....Is there any steroid that test is not highly recommended to stack with.....Seems a lot of guys think they are doing good by not messing with their test levels but actually doing more harm than good

----------


## kidrock29520

> Let me post a video so you can believe anything I say...
> 
> Anyway, your results are far less than what they could be. I assure you that. Even if you used a super low dose of testosterone , you'd still get better results. No matter how awesome you think your cycle went, you could have done a whole lot better. I promise you.


I'm not asking anyone to believe me, just showing that there are other people out there with differing opinions and experiences on the subject. I'd much rather listen to well respected guys like Jason Blaha and Clint Darden's opinions than some random, faceless person on an internet forum...but hey, that's just me...  :Smilie: 

...and I've run cutting cycle's with test the first two times I ever decided to try anavar and my results weren't even close to what they are with it alone. The first time I didn't use an ai and needless to say that was pretty much a waste of anavar. The second time I used an ai and had better results but with all things considered ( amount of fat loss, sides, hardness ) it still didn't come close to var only.

----------


## Before last

> I'm not asking anyone to believe me, just showing that there are other people out there with differing opinions and experiences on the subject. I'd much rather listen to well respected guys like Jason Blaha and Clint Darden's opinions than some random, faceless person on an internet forum...but hey, that's just me... 
> 
> ...and I've run cutting cycle's with test the first two times I ever decided to try anavar and my results weren't even close to what they are with it alone. The first time I didn't use an ai and needless to say that was pretty much a waste of anavar. The second time I used an ai and had better results but with all things considered ( amount of fat loss, sides, hardness ) it still didn't come close to var only.



Awesome man thanks! Yea the people I know in person that run anavar only swear by it and I have experienced only good results no negative effects this far. What do you personally do for a pct?

----------


## ghettoboyd

all I have to say is good luck man and don't disregard what Muscleink said to you, he is an actual doctor whom has real world knowledge/experience with aas and spends his time here giving solid advise for free...I know kidrock told you what you wanted to hear but its just his opinion and what works for him...remember, we are all different...again good luck...

----------


## qscgugcsq

> I'm not asking anyone to believe me, just showing that there are other people out there with differing opinions and experiences on the subject. I'd much rather listen to well respected guys like Jason Blaha and Clint Darden's opinions than some random, faceless person on an internet forum...but hey, that's just me... 
> 
> ...and I've run cutting cycle's with test the first two times I ever decided to try anavar and my results weren't even close to what they are with it alone. The first time I didn't use an ai and needless to say that was pretty much a waste of anavar. The second time I used an ai and had better results but with all things considered ( amount of fat loss, sides, hardness ) it still didn't come close to var only.


I do respect jason blaha and clint darden. Actually im a fan, I watch alot of there video.

However... it is there opinion.
var only is highly supressive, that is a fact and studies proove it.
And these guy live where steroid are legal and/or have prescription for it.(clint has some prescribed vsr if I remember) , (and jason is on TRT). So they talk openly about steroids .

Austinite and most people here live where its illegal. we can't just show our face, tell our name and say that we use and giving advise on how to take illegal substance openly on youtube.
Having steroids is a felony! and saying we use is simply stupid and can bring us a shit load of problem.

Now, Austinite may be faceless to you. But he stay faceless because he can get in trouble(like all of us) if we where all showing ourself wih real names and all.
It do not mean that he his not worthy of our trust. He shown Many many times that he his one of the most educated guy on here. As well as MuscleInk(who is a real dr. BTW).
Their opinion are supported by fact, thats make them trustworthy to my eyes. even if I never saw there face, their words won my trust.

And as long as there is no study or bloodwork to proof what you say, it is only speculation. No matter if you are a faceless person on the internet, or a openly user on youtube.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Please refrain from recommending Anavar only cycles. You are now suppressing your own testosterone and NOT replacing it with anything. Just because you don't feel any side effects now doesn't mean you won't. That is as naive as it is ignorant, I'm sorry but that is plain and simple. By taking Anavar you are sending a negative feedback loop to your HTPA to shut down the very thing that makes men, men....TESTOSTERONE! Brilliant move.
> 
> The only thing lucky about this cycle is that you'll be lucky if you recover well post cycle and don't encounter any serious events.
> 
> You start recommending an Anavar only cycle on here and you'll be shot down by the majority of knowledgable members very quickly.


exactly!

Test base for all cycles. 
OP doesn't understand the dynamics of this stuff obviously..

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Hey! 
> 
> So ive been doing ALOT of reading through many forums reading all sorts of information on anavar only cycles, alot of people are saying use test as well, being at the age of 23 I feel that already using an anabolic is enough for my body to handle. I am currently on week 4 of my 8 week cycle. First 2 weeks at 60 mg now I have upped my dosage to 80 mg. When I started I was at 220 lbs with about 20% body fat and since I have just watched the weight melt off me. With proper diet and excercise I have already lost 10+ lbs and have noticed significant gains. The gains in size are apparent but the strength gains are where I am really noticing it, lifting 20lbs heavier almost every week.
> 
> As far as libido goes I have only seen an increased sexual desire to the point when my girlfriend commented saying how much more sexually active I have been.
> 
> An anavar only cycle has been amazing to me and I would recommend it to anyone. Once i am done my cycle i will post the results and I will follow up a few weeks after to let you know how my recovery was and how well I kept my gains


At 23 you should have a monster libido anyways and your girlfriend should be saying aren't you tired yet? LOL - After your first cycle var only, later you will want to do another and another and finally the libido problems can creep up on you even if it is not right away. Then science may make sense to you as opposed to a couple of youtube videos. You came on this site i am guessing for input and advice from people who have been using and educating for years.
Good Luck!

----------


## kidrock29520

> I do respect jason blaha and clint darden. Actually im a fan, I watch alot of there video.
> 
> However... it is there opinion.
> var only is highly supressive, that is a fact and studies proove it.
> And these guy live where steroid are legal and/or have prescription for it.(clint has some prescribed vsr if I remember) , (and jason is on TRT). So they talk openly about steroids .
> 
> Austinite and most people here live where its illegal. we can't just show our face, tell our name and say that we use and giving advise on how to take illegal substance openly on youtube.
> Having steroids is a felony! and saying we use is simply stupid and can bring us a shit load of problem.
> 
> ...


I posted that merely in response to the part about "Let me post a video so you can believe anything I say...". 

The reason I posted the videos was to support my opinion and get another side of the story out there. I just don't like this idea of people getting upset if someone's opinion doesn't conform to their's. The simple facts are that some people are going to agree and some people are going to disagree with oral only cycles. It's really up to user to make that decision for themselves. Like I said, for me personally, I like the oral only route better. This is just my opinion. It doesn't guarantee that you'll see similar results to mine, only that there are people out there that have seen good results from it.

As far as Austinite goes, I'm not trying to knock anything he says. A lot of his articles I agree with for the most part. My only disagreement is that those articles are the bible. There are a lot of good people out there with good information, that might not necessarily agree. Imo, it's best to take in different people's experiences and get all sides of the story before making a decision not just on a gear preference but anything.

----------


## kidrock29520

> At 23 you should have a monster libido anyways and your girlfriend should be saying aren't you tired yet? LOL - After your first cycle var only, later you will want to do another and another and finally the libido problems can creep up on you even if it is not right away. Then science may make sense to you as opposed to a couple of youtube videos. You came on this site i am guessing for input and advice from people who have been using and educating for years.
> Good Luck!


What science? I've yet to see a study that suggest Anavar will shut you down. I've seen studies that suggest some suppression and maybe that's to be expected to some extent but baseline test and LH actually increased after coming off. I've also seen studies that say test levels were increased during administration.

The effects of oxandrolone on the growth hormone and gonadal axes in boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty - Malhotra - 2008 - Clinical Endocrinology - Wiley Online Library
Excerpt:
"RESULTS - Growth velocity increased during oxandrolone treatment and stayed higher after therapy (pre 3.9 ± 0.5; on 6.3 ± 0.8; post 6.4 ± 0.9 cm/year (mean±SEM) two way ANOVA, F=5.3, P= 0.02). Oxandrolone had androgenic effects, suppressing mean serum LH concentrations from 1.7 ± 0.3 to 1.1 ± 0.2 U/I and serum testosterone concentrations from 1.9 ± 0.6 to 0.8 ± 0.1 nmol/l. SHBG concentrations were also reduced from 130.9 ± 14.6 to 307±73 nmol/l. Serum GH concentration fell slightly from 5.9 ± 0.6 to 4.8 ± 0.5 mU/l. *After cessation of treatment, there was a significant‘rebound’in mean 24-hour serum LH (2.6 U/l ± 0.4) and testosterone concentrations (3.2 ± 0.9 nmol/ l)* but no change in serum GH concentrations. SHBG values also rose but not to the same extent as those observed before therapy (82.0 ± 84 nmol/l). There were no statistically significant differences in serum concentrations of FSH, DHEAS, IGF-I and insulin over the study period."

Another study...

The Effect of Oxandrolone on the Endocrinologic, Inflammatory, and Hypermetabolic Responses During the Acute Phase Postburn
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...6/figure/f2-2/
Excerpt:
"However, we found that oxandrolone administration significantly increased testosterone levels at several time points postburn. Similar data were found by Malhotra and colleagues56 in growth delayed boys. *The authors suggested that oxandrolone has an androgenic action and effect thus stimulating serum LH and testosterone.56 The exact mechanisms by which oxandrolone increases endogenous androgenic hormone production are unknown.*"

"Conclusions: In this large prospective, double-blinded, randomized single-center study, oxandrolone shortened length of acute hospital stay, maintained LBM, improved body composition and hepatic protein synthesis *while having no adverse effects on the endocrine axis* postburn, but was associated with an increase in AST and ALT."

Even more...Author L.Rea's book "Building The Perfect Beast"
( Author L.Rea is one of the top experts in the field on anabolic pharmacology )

http://imhero.weebly.com/uploads/8/4...fect_beast.pdf
Excerpt:
"Pre-contest, Anavar significantly increased hardness and aided in lean mass retention during calorie-restricted periods. During use, some strength gains were realized but weight gain was slow even with a higher calorie intake. *However, the weight was pure lean muscle and was mostly retained post-cycle even without HPTA stimulation. This was due to Anavar's distinct lack of HPTA suppression qualities and low androgenic value.*"

----------


## Ashop

> For sure, I apologize for recommending it . I am just personally happy with my results, my goals are to drop abdominal weight and gain lean muscle mass and retains both the loss's and gains.


Good to hear your doing well. Keep us updated.

----------


## austinite

> I'm not asking anyone to believe me, just showing that there are other people out there with differing opinions and experiences on the subject. I'd much rather listen to well respected guys like Jason Blaha and Clint Darden's opinions than some random, faceless person on an internet forum...but hey, that's just me... 
> 
> ...and I've run cutting cycle's with test the first two times I ever decided to try anavar and my results weren't even close to what they are with it alone. The first time I didn't use an ai and needless to say that was pretty much a waste of anavar. The second time I used an ai and had better results but with all things considered ( amount of fat loss, sides, hardness ) it still didn't come close to var only.


lol. You're not the brightest, are ya. Read what I said again, sparky  :Wink:

----------


## kidrock29520

> lol. You're not the brightest, are ya. Read what I said again, sparky


From what I'm reading you're saying one of two things, either that test + anavar is going to give someone better results ( which is what I thought you said initially ) or that a test only cycle is going to give better cutting results than a var only cycle which I couldn't disagree with more.

----------


## Hazard

Because anavar shuts down testosterone production it is wise to run a replacement dosage of test to account for that. A dosage of 125mg would suffice. it's more or less like running var alone except your also keping your testosterone level right where it should be. 

woulda var alone shut you down permanntly? no lol..... but it will halt testosterone production while on it.

*edit* I don't want to say var WONT shut you down permantly as we are all different and anything can happen. However..... imo most people would recover just fine. Possibly not returning back to the same level as pre-cycle.... but they most likely would recover.

----------

